
New ways to teach young children to code - sonabinu
http://www.wsj.com/articles/new-ways-to-teach-young-children-to-code-1455049777
======
acheron
My son's been doing Robot Turtles for awhile now and mostly gets it. The next
step is to get him to do multiple cards at once rather than one card at a
time.

I've heard about Scratch many times, but have never looked into it in detail.
Anyone have experience with it for their kids?

My dad taught me GW-BASIC when I was young. One thing that's different now:
when I wrote a GW-BASIC program that just printed text, or maybe outputted
some CP437 characters, or drew some lines in 4 color mode, it didn't look all
that different to "real" programs we ran on an IBM XT. But if my son gets
older and I teach him Python or whatever, sure we can write a console app that
does something, but it's not going to look anything like most of what he sees
a computer doing.

(Though that said, he does like watching me play Brogue, so if we had an @
that moved around the screen getting in fights with r's and j's and B's, then
that would be familiar to him after all.)

------
MisterBastahrd
I'd rather teach them to play with blocks. They can learn to code later.

------
tnuc
Give them a paywall to hack past?

~~~
xiaoma
Click on "web" below the title of this post and it will get you a link via
google that will bypass it.

~~~
DIVx0
Interesting, I know about the click on 'web' link to bypass paywall. I did
that as I usually do but this time clicking though the google results still
put me on a paywall.

I wonder if WSJ has changed their policy on visitors from google.

~~~
gtk40
Worked with private browsing mode for me.

------
rafa2000
Why does this needs to go into HN when you need subscription to access it.

~~~
sonabinu
Interesting it was not a subscription article when I first read it

